# Cheapo learned



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Doing delivery of some doesn’t tip after 3 runs I don’t take their food to them. 

got a request and accept and the I see name and address and I know no tip so I pull over and wait. But this guy canceled his delivery after only a few minutes because he must of realized I had done this before to him because he knows he no tip.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

_*was the food good?*_


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Cheap shits better like cold food.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> _*was the food good?*_


I just never went and picked it up. To me this is best because by the time they get their food it's cold or soggy.

I'm not gonna keep their food and get in trouble. I just let it sit there.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

🤷‍♂️ You job is to pick up and deliver the food but ok whatever...


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

The Jax said:


> &#129335;‍♂ You job is to pick up and deliver the food but ok whatever...


Sorry. Just picking up the food And delivery without tip pay suxxx. Today I recognized 2 non tippers upon acceptance. The one I referenced canceled and I got another within minutes that tipped $3.50. 
In the morning I recognized the other they didn't cancel right away but I turned on Lyft and got a $9 ride and eventually the delivery canceled out

I was satisfied. You gotta do whatever to make this work for you because they companies do whatever they can to make it work for them


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice job doing what you could to make sure that cheap entitled parasite's food was cold. Hopefully it got all shitty and rubbery when they had to microwave it.


----------



## biznizbodniz (Nov 3, 2020)

I delivered to the 12th floor on a condo, had to find parking and everything. Cheap bastard tipped $1. Name is Xavier.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

The Jax said:


> &#129335;‍♂ You job is to pick up and deliver the food but ok whatever...


Oh, you gotta rub that little detail in our &#128067;! &#128521;


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Oh, you gotta rub that little detail in our &#128067;! &#128521;


&#128517; Thats funny. It made me smile and laugh out loud. Its nice to see some people here have a sense of humor.



biznizbodniz said:


> I delivered to the 12th floor on a condo, had to find parking and everything. Cheap bastard tipped $1. Name is Xavier.


Ok? What do you feel is the proper tip for that? With 25+ years delivery experience, I do not know what you expect to receive as a tip for that. So why would you assume your customer knew as well? I think the $1 even tip was more of, Xavier wanted to shoot you an easy dollar to make it less complicated so they could focus on their food and rest of their daily tasks. Its not all about you and the hard work you did dropping it off.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> Sorry. Just picking up the food And delivery without tip pay suxxx. Today I recognized 2 non tippers upon acceptance. The one I referenced canceled and I got another within minutes that tipped $3.50.
> In the morning I recognized the other they didn't cancel right away but I turned on Lyft and got a $9 ride and eventually the delivery canceled out
> 
> I was satisfied. You gotta do whatever to make this work for you because they companies do whatever they can to make it work for them


Intentionally not completing and not cancelling a request puts you at serious risk of deactivation


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Intentionally not completing and not cancelling a request puts you at serious risk of deactivation


Next thread post
"i've been deactivated for no reason"
We all offer advice and condolences&#128514;


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> Next thread post
> "i've been deactivated for no reason"
> We all offer advice and condolences&#128514;


Stop it !! &#128517; &#128517; &#128517; &#128517; &#128517; &#128517;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> You gotta do whatever to make this work for you because they companies do whatever they can to make it work for the


Exactly. Could not have said it better myself!


----------

